# Need Some leopard gecko food cheep



## geckofez (May 17, 2011)

i really need some cheap leopard gecko because its getting too expensive


so does any body know where i can get some or buy some off people on the form



:help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help:


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

Buying in bulk can save you money there are lots of live food websites out there will link the one that i use at the moment all very good quality.
https://www.livefoodsdirect.co.uk/
how many leopard geckos do you have and what are you feeding them ?.


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

How many leos have you got. It costs me about £1.50 a week to feed my 4.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

my local sells 500 crickets for 7 pound that would feed a leo for 3 year lol


----------



## spottygeckos2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

I buy in bulk from internetreptile 
And i have started to breed my locust and will get some dubias soon aswell


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

sherwood pets 

tina on here 

1 pound a tub, i get mine off her and has more than halved my weekly bill!

which reminds me...... i need to order....


----------



## creepy creatures (Aug 18, 2009)

We buy our food i bulk bags from livefoods.co.uk the sizing is spot on and the bags are jam pack full of critters. Normal if we order before 3pm we get it next day so its very fresh.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i feed mostly mealworms, buy in bulk and store in the fridge till i need to gutload them for feeding.
they`re cheap to feed


----------



## geckofez (May 17, 2011)

markn said:


> How many leos have you got. It costs me about £1.50 a week to feed my 4.


it cost me £2.50 a weak for 2 leopard geckos not including my baby


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

geckofez said:


> it cost me £2.50 a weak for 2 leopard geckos not including my baby


is that the cheaper price you found or are you saying £2.50 a week is to much ?.


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

geckofez said:


> it cost me £2.50 a weak for 2 leopard geckos not including my baby


i don't know your circumstances so i will be careful how i word this (i'm not known for my subtleness) but £2.50 isn't actually a huge amount, if you order online etc, i imagine you will be paying around this amount just for postage x


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2008)

Have you tried breeding mealworms? Buy crickets in bulk, as long as you feed them well they will last ages...have you got provision for vet bills if needed?


----------



## geckofez (May 17, 2011)

Well £2.50 is at my local pet shop but i dont know where to look 

i can not bye in bulk because i have know where to keep them 

p.s. could i keep crickets out side with a heat mat


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

geckofez said:


> Well £2.50 is at my local pet shop but i dont know where to look
> 
> i can not bye in bulk because i have know where to keep them
> 
> p.s. could i keep crickets out side with a heat mat


Get a tub, doesnt have to be big.. I use an old 5kg protein tub. Cut a hole in the top and cover it with mesh (£5 garden bedding from you local garden centre)..

take the crickets out of the bulk bag and put them in the box with an ag crate cut in half and stacked on top of one another ( with enough space for the crickets to crawl between them, chuck 10-15 bits of dry cat/dog food in every day or two ( on the top of the top egg crate to make cleaning it out easier )... make sure there's no humidity and there will be no smell, just cricket noise.. feed the ones with wings first and it will reduce the noise as they are the noisiest.... otherwise keep them in the shed/garage with a heat mat.. wouldn't recommend the garden... even a closet or airing cupboard will be okay as long as it doesnt get ridiculously hot. open the tub and pick out the ones to feed, close it back up and they will live for ages :2thumb:

I get mine from Home - LiveFoodOnline.com Top Quality Livefood Direct from the farm to your door


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

sazzle said:


> i don't know your circumstances so i will be careful how i word this (i'm not known for my subtleness) but £2.50 isn't actually a huge amount, if you order online etc, i imagine you will be paying around this amount just for postage x



I agree with sazzle, costs us around £25 a week to feed our lot which works out about £1 per gecko per week which is pretty good (much less than a dog or cat) you can get live food for around £1 a tub on line if you order 10 tubs at a time, Sherwood pets on here is very good, We just put them all into a big ventilated tub and feed with cereal, greens etc and put the tub under the sink.
Or have you thought about breeding your own roach colony? Probably cost around £30 to start off with but once they're breeding you will save loads and leos love them :2thumb:


----------



## geckofez (May 17, 2011)

i have started a dubia roach colony and i need some more to bulk it you a bit i will spend £10


----------



## celicachi (Sep 16, 2009)

think you should of bought turkistan roaches instead of dubia roaches as you i'm sure a full grown leo can't eat an adult dubia, although i could be wrong
turkistans are around adult cricket size when fully grown and when they start breeding, breed like wild fire.
my leos love them and all i bought to feed them was asda value dog biscuits and water gel crystals off ebay :2thumb:


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

celicachi said:


> think you should of bought turkistan roaches instead of dubia roaches as you i'm sure a full grown leo can't eat an adult dubia, although i could be wrong
> turkistans are around adult cricket size when fully grown and when they start breeding, breed like wild fire.
> my leos love them and all i bought to feed them was asda value dog biscuits and water gel crystals off ebay :2thumb:


My adult males have no problems munching on a full grown male dubs.


----------



## celicachi (Sep 16, 2009)

swift_wraith said:


> My adult males have no problems munching on a full grown male dubs.


they must be big :gasp:

my brother has dubia roaches but don't seem to breed as quick as the turkistan roaches


----------

